# Power button not functional



## xriderx66

Hey guys, I was just using my phone today like a normal day, and my phone's power button just stopped working. I doubt its software, so is there anything I can do to fix this? Any guides in particular?

edit: the button has randomly started working again after I pushed it in a bit without opening anything, but I suspect theres dirt accumulating in there or something and just making it hard to work. I'd still like to know if theres a way i can get the power button out, clean it with a q-tip or what not and get it back in all safely.


----------



## dougfresh

I took my old vib apart and if you don't have a disassemble tool your going to crack the gun metal chrome bezel IF you're not careful. The first couple of times I did it without damaging it , but the final time, I chipped the shit out of it..


----------



## dougfresh

Just clean it with a towel!lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

Try some compressed air to blow out any debris around it.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Try some compressed air to blow out any debris around it.


Ay yes I do remember a bit of bunny tail(that's what it's called right?) when I disassembled mine around the volume and power connections


----------

